# Omoto Chief 7000CTM



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mentioned this reel back in my Chief 5000CSM thread and some had interest in it. I have the reel in hand as well as the the Akios 757CTM. I'm not going to do a full review here because haters are going to hate, for what reason I don't know. 

The reel is way lighter with aluminium sides instead of brass and for now does have a SS pinion gear (this is being changed). Other than that no difference accept the 7000CTM is $130 and the 757CTM is $170-$190...

If you want to know more just shoot me a PM and I will give you my cell#.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Mentioned this reel back in my Chief 5000CSM thread and some had interest in it. I have the reel in hand as well as the the Akios 757CTM. I'm not going to do a full review here because haters are going to hate, for what reason I don't know.
> 
> The reel is way lighter with aluminium sides instead of brass and for now does have a SS pinion gear (this is being changed). Other than that no difference accept the 7000CTM is $130 and the 757CTM is $170-$190...
> 
> If you want to know more just shoot me a PM and I will give you my cell#.


Can you please take this reel apart so that the Haters can complain about the inferior parts and inferior workmanship coming from the same factory floor?

Also if these reels suck as bad as the other thread inferred, please send this junked up SS pinion gear reel to me (Everyone worth a salt knows that SS is no good)

And is it not Patent Infringement to use the term 7000CT?

Where is the Sovereign State of Sweden in all of this why are they not protecting their factory workers?

Garbo
In a Van down by the River
Somewhere in the Meadowlands (Under that Bridge that Christie shut down)
North New Jersey


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Mike, do you know if the spool from that will work in an Abu 7500CT? I need two spools for Abu 7500CT reels and see that Mikes reel repair sells replacement spool and gear sets for Abu 7000's that list the gear Ratio as 5.5:1, same as the Omoto. It looks to me like Mikes Reel Repair is listing the Omoto parts as replacement parts for the now unavailable Abu parts. Let me know if it will work and if I can get parts through you.

John


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jlentz said:


> Mike, do you know if the spool from that will work in an Abu 7500CT? I need two spools for Abu 7500CT reels and see that Mikes reel repair sells replacement spool and gear sets for Abu 7000's that list the gear Ratio as 5.5:1, same as the Omoto. It looks to me like Mikes Reel Repair is listing the Omoto parts as replacement parts for the now unavailable Abu parts. Let me know if it will work and if I can get parts through you.
> 
> John


These will replace the Abu 7000. The 7500 is a bit wider I think..


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I believe that it is just a different diameter on the axle where it goes through the pinion gear. I think the 7000 has a thicker axle under the pinion than the 7500 does. I have some 7000 spools that I will put in a lathe and turn down the axle to see if it works.

John


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

for the price you listed its great, I like the 7000 size myself


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

joemullet said:


> for the price you listed its great, I like the 7000 size myself


So do I. Holds just over 300yds of 20 and not too big to cast well..


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Very nice. Garbo good to hear from you. Been a while.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Whats the big deal with a SS pinion? Its used in alot of big reels........


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Whats the big deal with a SS pinion? Its used in alot of big reels........


Its a Hater thing

Most folks probably are scared to fully break down their reels anyway, and if they did they would realize there is something called grease that coats the gears no matter what they are made of

Garbo recommends Cal's Grease which is specially formulated for drag washers, it does not gum up under extreme pressure like a Flattosaurus or large type Squalus can apply to a 7000 size Drum reel

If the couch experts want to disagree, then they should take the time like Mike to take and upload photos and write the narrative

I did go out and practice last weekend with 3 heavers

My thumb was having problems with slippage, but I still would have out cast 99.9% of the humans on this earth using 8 ounces and a conventional reel

I am sure the problem with the slippage was due to having the spool spindle spinning on a bushing instead of a ball bearing


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah i grease all my reels up, i might have to get one of these


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok lets dispatch the SS pinion thing once and for all. The pinion is not SS and junk as was so diligently described. 

L-Akios 757CTM 4.3/1......R-Omoto 7000CTM 5.5/1....before anyone gets their panties in a bunch the Omoto does have a collar because it's a higher speed gear. Very common in the Abu 7000/7500 series reels. As we can see the pinion gear itself is brass/bronze as they call it. Just the top where it engages the spool is SS ON BOTH...I'm not saying one or the other is best just the same...I'm sure the $20 upgrade to 5.5/1 gears in the Akios will be the same pinion as the Omoto shown here. I will of course confirm this and correct if I'm wrong.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I hope a Couch Expert like me did not make them change - it was just a observation !! Just curious AbuMike --- Did the price change by 20 dollars are did it stay at $130 - They are nice reels --- Now, us Akio's Lover's do love the Omoto's, Ambassadeur's and pretty well any round reel of this style but --- Please don't stop bashing us as Hater's --- it feels so-o-o-o good ---- River


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

River said:


> I hope a Couch Expert like me did not make them change - it was just a observation !! Just curious AbuMike --- Did the price change by 20 dollars are did it stay at $130 - They are nice reels --- Now, us Akio's Lover's do love the Omoto's, Ambassadeur's and pretty well any round reel of this style but --- Please don't stop bashing us as Hater's --- it feels so-o-o-o good ---- River


Nothing changed, just as it has been. The $20 upgrade is on the Akios 757 not the Omoto 7000....No bashing here at all, just pointing out the obvious...


----------

